# A few of my furbabies



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

We bought this dolls house for my stepdaughter............









Aud-tat showing me she's ready for a brush! pmsl!









And Barny boo....asleep as usual!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

So cute...love the dolls house one


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> So cute...love the dolls house one


Thank you  I wish i could fit in it! the furniture for it is brill!! :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Thank you  I wish i could fit in it! the furniture for it is brill!! :w00t:


lol...ive always loved dolls houses...mind you ive never grown up


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...ive always loved dolls houses...mind you ive never grown up


:laugh: I must admit i think its me that plays with the house more! Its more dust-free than our house!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> :laugh: I must admit i think its me that plays with the house more! Its more dust-free than our house!


:lol::lol::lol: Hey you can write your name (well an essay really) in the dust in my place


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great piccies!x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

great pics lovely kitties x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures Rachel - Audrey looks as ladylike as ever lol!! When my daughter was little (now 36!!) she had a dolls house that our cats liked to sleep in. Kittens loved it.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, gorgeous cats,


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

You have gorgeous cats! great pics

D x


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Lovely pics xxx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

awh, the pictures were so cute!


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

bless, i love the dolls house one


----------



## HuffHuff (Jan 4, 2009)

love the dolls house one!!! thats ace!!


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

they are great pictures thank you for sharing, your cats are so cute


----------

